# KDE nie widzi karty dźwiękowej

## bazzaar

Cześć

Starałem się doprowadzić do stanu używalności kartę dźwiękową korzystając z połączonych sił http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ALSA i http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml niestety w dalszym ciągu nie mam dźwięku i nie mam pomysłu co robić dalej.

Podczas startu KDE wyrzuca  *Phonon: biblioteka multimedialna KDE wrote:*   

> The audio playback device HDA NVidia, HDMI 0 (HDMI Audio Output) does not work.

 .

 *lspci -v | grep -i audio wrote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
> 
> 01:00.1 Audio device" nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

 

Sterownik (snd_intel_hda) załadowany do jądra jako moduł.

Co można z tym zrobić żeby dźwięk był normalnie odtwarzany?

Pozdrawiam

Edit: alsaconf nic nie wykrywa (gdzieś wyczytałem, że to przez to, że posiadam dwie karty)

----------

## lsdudi

NVidia to nie intel

----------

## Zwierzak

Nvidia to dźwięk po HDMI, mam to samo w lapku, Intel to normalna karta dźwiękowa, a Nvidia to eksport dźwięku po HDMI. Aby mi działał dźwięk po HDMI musiałem zainstalować zamknięte sterowniki Nvidia, bo otwarte jeszcze tego nie wspierają.

----------

## Jacekalex

A który snd-intel-hda załadowany, który oznaczony w konfigu kernela?

Bo ten sterownik ma kilka wersji w zależności  od chipsetu.

Na początek zobacz to: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=164151#p164151

----------

## bazzaar

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> NVidia to nie intel

 

Gdzieś znalazłem info, że obie te karty jadą na tym samym sterowniku.

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Nvidia to dźwięk po HDMI, mam to samo w lapku, Intel to normalna karta dźwiękowa, a Nvidia to eksport dźwięku po HDMI. Aby mi działał dźwięk po HDMI musiałem zainstalować zamknięte sterowniki Nvidia, bo otwarte jeszcze tego nie wspierają.

 

Dla mnie optymalnie byłoby, gdyby działał dźwięk zarówno normalnie, jak i po HDMI  :Wink:  Niestety obecnie nie działa żaden... Niemniej pierwszeństwo ma Intel  :Wink: 

 *alsa-info.txt wrote:*   

> !!################################
> 
> !!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60
> 
> !!################################
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

Po pierwsze - wrzuca się linka do strony alsy z logiem, a nie zaśmieca forum.

Po drugie:

```
!!ALSA configuration files

!!------------------------

!!System wide config file (/etc/asound.conf)

pcm.!default { type hw card Intel }

ctl.!default { type hw card Intel }

```

 według mnie to nie jest prawidłowa konfiguracja.

Rzuć okiem na przykład konfiguracji dla dmix: http://jacekalex.sh.dug.net.pl/asound-dmix.conf

Na podobnym u mnie działa dźwięk - na samej alsie, bez pulseaudio czy esd - które masz zainstalowane.

Musisz tylko w takim konfigu ustawić numer karty (sprawdzisz w wyniku aplay -l)

i ustawisz jako    pcm "hw:X,X" zamiast pcm "hw:0,0"

Jeśli chcesz używać Pulseaudio, to poszukaj w dokumentacji Pulseaudio, jak się do niego konfiguruje Alsę

Plik konfiguracyjny Alsy dla calego systemu nazywa się /etc/asound.conf

I sprawdź w logu, który wkleiłeś, czy system prawidłowo rozpoznał model karty intel-hda, czasami są z tym problemy.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

